# Transcend USB-Stick hängt



## Jellysheep (21. September 2010)

Hi, 
mein USB-Stick von Transcend (V10 mit 16GB) funktioniert an fast allen Computern, wo ich ihn verwendet habe, nur an einem hängt er sich immer auf. Es passiert folgendes:
Er funktioniert ganz normal, ca. 1 min lang. Dann geht die LED am Stick aus und der Zugriff auf den Stick bleibt stehen, der Explorer hängt sich auf. Wenn ich den Stick herausziehe, geht der Explorer wieder. Wenn ich ihn ca. 1-2 min. drin stecken lasse, geht der Zugriff auch manchmal wieder, hört aber irgendwann wieder auf. 
Andere Sticks laufen auf diesem Computer einwandfrei, und dieser Stick läuft auf anderen Computern einwandfrei. 
Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## hela (22. September 2010)

Jellysheep hat gesagt.:


> ... Woran kann das liegen?


Eventuell liegt das am grenzwertigen Strombedarf des USB-Sticks. Meisten werden die Versorgungsanschlüsse des USB-Steckverbinders mit reversiblen Halbleitersicherungen ausgerüstet, deren Stromschwelle herstellungsbedingt stark schwankt. Das könntest du durch eine Messung der Versorgungsspannung des USB-Steckverbinders (5V) bei angeschlossenem USB-Stick kontrollieren.


----------

